# Buddy - Chilled out Staffie X good with Children



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

*BUDDY*

Please meet Buddy, a French Bulldog/ Staffordshire Bull Terrier cross, male, approximately 5 years old. He is white in colour with a black eye patch and he is small and stocky in size.

























Buddy came into our care after his owners could not afford his veterinary treatment after he got his head stuck in some railings and sadly he was signed over.

Buddy is gorgeous he is all smiles and a very happy little chap. He has settled straight into his foster home where he is proving himself to be the perfect little family dog - good with cats and children. He is very good with the dogs he lives with but has recently decided he doesn't like some other dogs so we feel a home as an only dog is best.

He is a real character and has a lovely friendly kind nature. He is happy to share his space with his doggy housemates, is house trained, appears to be OK to be left home alone and has a good recall.

If you are interested in finding out more about Buddy please complete our rehoming form Rehoming Enquiry after reading our rehoming guidelines.

Buddy has been microchipped, neutered and fully vaccinated. He is in foster within the Stockport area with Rochdale Dog Rescue and prospective new homes will be required to travel to this area to meet him.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Bump for Buddy. Unfortunately his foster home are not able to keep him after next week so he may need to come back into kennels.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

he is STUNNING to far to travel


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Really hope he finds a very deserving home


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

He seems to be enjoying the sunshine too!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Unfortunately Buddy's foster family are moving and cannot take him with them so he is unfortunately having to come into Kennels; poor chap will be wondering whats going on.

He would make a wonderful family pet, he is steady and gentle and good with children and potentially cats.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Buddy is shortly moving into the care of a rescue in Hull ..

At rochdale dog rescue our main work is finding rescue spaces for pound dogs facing being put to sleep and we are not principally a rehoming rescue, although we do look for homes for the longer termers etc, esp when we have been able to assess, neuter, chip etc - but we don't have our own kennels for people to visit.

Hopefully when Buddy is at a rehoming centre with lots of visitors someone will quickly fall for him - he is a lovely steady chap


----------

